# Zombie Grave Escape -First try



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been wanting to make one of these for a while, I followed the instructions posted by different people, be kind its my first, a few adjustments needed, but here goes...

Grave Buster, first try video by bohica2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid381.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid381.photobucket.com/albums/oo251/bohica2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@oo251/bohica2008/Gravebuster


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i like it


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks!, I have to tighten it up just a bit more so it doesnt tilt so far backwards and I'll use a few self tap screws to keep the mouth open.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I likes it! Hey instead of screwing the mouth open why not go the other way and reattach it with rubberbands so it's even more floppy. I tried to do that with my zombie crawler but I used too much latex so the jaw's a bit too tight. I think the looser and floppier his movements are the better he'll look. JMO. He looks good though.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its cool looking!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Revenant - Thanks, great idea! 
Thanks Dark Angel 27!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

WOW! That turned out great! For the floppy jaw you could also loosly zip tie the jaw on both sides. Like how the scarry Terry talking skull jaws are mounted. Know what I meen Vern!? Again, Killer job.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Sweet! I gotta make one of these!
And I agree with the floppy jaw thing, he is a decomposing body, after all.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job Bohica!!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Floppy Jaw it is!
By the way this is one of the skulls that scourge999 sold, bought a case of them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So what did that guy have to drink before you shot that video

He looks totally demented and should look great in a graveyard.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That rocks! He looks like a very agitated zombie. I'd stay away.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. Looking forward to see him corpsified.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

He looks good.I haven't got that far yet.I have the head corpsed and ready.Just still nedd to go to lowes to get the rest of the supplies.I am happy with the head a blucky skin with buba teeth.The head for my zombie escape is my avater.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This prop speaks my language..it's a zombie, it's a gorundbreaker and it MOVES! I Love it!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool! Great for first time or anytime!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That guy is looking bad....nice work


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG I need to get me one of these! Looks great, you should have him on a laughing sondtrack, that would kick ass.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all of the kind comments!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks good...definitely different that the others I've seen so far.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Any new updates on this?


----------

